# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Triple-Test

## roosje35

Het lijkt bijna een wonder te noemen dat kinderen met een beperking de wereld nog niet uit zijn. Zeker met de mogelijkheden van tegenwoordig. Het is tegenwoordig met prenataal genetisch onderzoek mogelijk om vroegtijdige afwijkingen aan te kunnen tonen. De Triple  test maakt het mogelijk om vooraf te horen of ouders een baby met een afwijking krijgen. Bij een Triple  test worden de cellen uit het vruchtwater onderzocht om afwijkende chromosomen te ontdekken. Op deze manier is vroegtijdig te zien of kinderen met een handicap geboren worden.
Ouders kunnen doormiddel van deze tests kiezen of ze het kind, met of zonder afwijking, geboren laten worden. Door deze keuze worden ouders verplicht te kiezen voor een wezentje (met afwijking) of de zwangerschap stop te laten zetten. Stop zetten, alsof ouders een schakelaar van een lamp aan en uit knippen. Stop zetten, terwijl het kindje inmiddels al enige tijd groeit. Stop zetten, terwijl het kindje een gelukkig leven kan leiden net als ieder ander gezond kind. Stop zetten, omdat de mogelijkheid er is en omdat ouders voor vrijheid kiezen. Daarnaast komt de omgeving regelmatig in opstand omdat zij zorgen uiten over het welzijn en de ontwikkeling van het kindje. Het kindje gaat tijd kosten, zorgt voor onrust in het gezin omdat het om aandacht vraagt, kan geen vrienden maken, kan zich maar tot op zekere hoogte ontwikkelen, kan zich niet verweren tegen anderen en het ziet er niet uit zoals een kindje eruit hoort te zien. Vooroordelen en negatieve verwachtingen geven de ouders het idee dat ze beter af zijn zonder een kind met een afwijking.
Veel mensen hebben een negatief beeld van kinderen met een afwijking, bijvoorbeeld het syndroom van Down. Deze keuze is volgens onze visie niet meer objectief. Wij vinden dat kinderen met een afwijking of het syndroom van Down heel veel kwaliteiten hebben. Ze zijn hartelijk, zorgzaam, behulpzaam, vriendelijk en zorgen voor gezelschap. Ze brengen anderen positiviteit met de energie die ze uitstralen. Deze mensen zijn een verrijking voor de samenleving. 
De kans op een lichte of ernstige verstandelijke handicap is inderdaad aanwezig bij een zwangerschap. Volgens ons is dat geen reden om tests te laten blijven bestaan waarop afwijkingen zichtbaar zijn. Mensen met een afwijking zien er wel net wat anders uit en blijven enigszins achter in de ontwikkeling, maar er zijn veel mensen met een handicap die gelukkig en zelfredzaam zijn. Tot slot zit niemand te wachten op een samenleving waarin alles perfect is. Stel je eens voor dat je bij de scheiding van jouw ouders voor één van hen moet kiezen. Voor één van hen, terwijl het jouw vader en moeder zijn waar je zielsveel van houdt. Voor één van hen, terwijl je aan zowel je vader als aan je moeder loyaal bent. Eén kindje of geen kindje, zo stellen wij het ons voor als ouders, na de uitslag van de scan, voor de keuze van het behouden of weg laten halen van het kindje komen te staan. Hoe denkt u hierover?

----------

